# Anybody got any pics of unusual Bimmers?



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Here's my (small) contribution.


----------



## jbob (Dec 1, 2002)

507's are probably one of my favorite classic cars ever:


----------



## jbob (Dec 1, 2002)

haha, and as for unusual bimmers.....

here's an E21 w/ a 30" lift (amongst other minor details)









:rofl:


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

A few


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Cool stuff!!! 

What kind of BMW is that with the rear mounted boxer engine? :yikes:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

justinu said:


> Cool stuff!!!
> 
> What kind of BMW is that with the rear mounted boxer engine? :yikes:










The 700 2cyl.(credited with saving BMW by many). Here is Hans Stuck sr.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Isetta redux:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

here you go


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

To go with TeamM3s here's another Turbo 2002 racer.







cer.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

When 2002s go bad.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

The start,BMW Dixie(licenced Austin 7).


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Dixie stripped down to sexy lingerie.


----------



## human (Apr 8, 2005)

jbob said:


> haha, and as for unusual bimmers.....
> 
> here's an E21 w/ a 30" lift (amongst other minor details)
> 
> ...


That's like putting the carcas of an falcon on a goat. That's just wrong...


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

jbob said:


> haha, and as for unusual bimmers.....
> 
> here's an E21 w/ a 30" lift (amongst other minor details)
> 
> ...


 Quote: human:"That's like putting the carcas of an falcon on a goat. That's just wrong..."


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Back to the sublime..


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## Bob in San Jose (Jan 14, 2005)

Interesting e12


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

The Tarheel Chapter of the BMWCCA had a Vintage at the Vineyard event this weekend. It ended with a rally from Lewisville, NC through some beautiful country roads going into Old Salem in downton Winston Salem, NC. I had a great time there looking at vintage BMWs and chatting with other enthusiasts. :thumbup:

Here are some pics: (http://bignoodle.org/albums/vintage2005)


----------



## MarcZHP (Feb 11, 2005)

great pics! keep em coming


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> here you go


Alex- What is this car? Any other places to see pictures?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

TeeZee said:


> Alex- What is this car? Any other places to see pictures?


It was created in 1957 by Raymond Loewy as a one-off car based on 507 roadster.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## Bimmer ese (Jan 2, 2003)

Some pics from the BMW museum in Munich (Nov 2003)


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Cool pics, no one has posted any good ones of a Z1 yet... and I dont have any..


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

also even the M1


----------



## sunnykk (Nov 1, 2004)

Those were some cool cars and some ugly ones too.


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

SpeedinBlueBima said:


> Cool pics, no one has posted any good ones of a Z1 yet... and I dont have any..


Gotta love those doors


----------



## pyroij320i (Jun 7, 2005)

human said:


> That's like putting the carcas of an falcon on a goat. That's just wrong...


being a ******* hick of a texan, i have to say thats my kind of bimmer! :rofl:


----------



## pyroij320i (Jun 7, 2005)

BLitZeD310 said:


>


i'd drive that dualy, it's cool. did y'all see the 318(i think)ix turned pickem up truck in euro tuner? pretty neat idea


----------



## RedSilver (May 14, 2005)

*Touring bodied 328s built for the....*

...Mille Miglie 1938-40


----------



## Buminenga (Feb 9, 2013)

I was at BMW museum in Munich this week... My new dream machine is the 507


----------

